# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Waffles or Pancakes?

## Rawr

I'm that bored lol. 8-)

I love em' both but I think I currently like Pancakes more.

----------


## JustAShadow

Waffles!  ::):

----------


## Rawr

> Waffles!





Merry Early Christmas! lol. A Wafflebot!  ::D:

----------


## Frogger

> Merry Early Christmas! lol. A Wafflebot!



<3 Wafflebot.

----------


## billius

I've just had the idea of a waffle sandwiched between two pancakes

----------


## brighter

Mmm, waffles.

----------


## Dill

LOL at the 'waffle bot!'   

I prefer pancakes.  Especially the blueberry kind.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I've just had the idea of a waffle sandwiched between two pancakes



...

...


=o

YES PLEASE

----------


## Rawr

> I've just had the idea of a waffle sandwiched between two pancakes



That sounds yummy.

----------


## whatsername

Hmm...this is a tough one :b But I think I'll have to go with Waffles.

----------


## Jason

Waffles

----------


## Ironman

pancakes FTW

----------


## ShyGuy82

I've gotta go with French Toast.

----------


## Anteros

It doesn't matter which one is at the end of my trident - I love both!

----------


## SmileyFace

> I've gotta go with French Toast.



Do you like stuffed french toast?

----------


## ShyGuy82

> Do you like stuffed french toast?



Yes!  Unfortunately I don't know how to make it, so that's something I'll only get at a place like IHOP.  At home I have to settle for the regular kind.

----------


## Florian Kornberger

Pannekoekens

----------


## Lizard

Pancakes, but only the kind made from a certain mix that starts with a "b"

----------


## sunrise

Too difficult to decide. They both have great attributes

----------


## mightypillow

I love pancakes more.

----------


## L

You mean sweet waffles....because I love potato waffles

----------


## Sagan

Canpakes!

----------


## Sagan

I also enjoy an occasional Paincacke

----------


## Koalafan

They are both yummy  ::$:

----------


## Tinkerbell

Waffles, love them crispy and all the little pockets for butter and syrup.  A great I feel like [BEEP] breakfast.

----------


## life

definitely pancakes, you can have chocolate pancakes  ::):

----------


## Otherside

Pancakes. Definatley. Not competition.

----------


## whiteman

pancakes although I haven't had pancakes in ages because I'm trying to lose weight and I put tons of butter on em'

----------


## Sagan

Waffles for me

----------


## *Swept Under The Rug*

pancakes

----------


## fordgurl_87

Waffles!  I think I finally got burnt out on pancakes.

----------


## claire74

belgium waffles with warm chocolate sauce mmm

----------


## whiteman

> belgium waffles with warm chocolate sauce mmm



Really???Chocolate sauce on waffles???

----------


## Demerzel

waffles mmmm

----------


## GalaxyGal78

Pancakes 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 3

----------


## Chieve

Pancakes!  :Razz:

----------


## enfield

WAFFLES. i wanted to get a waffle maker once. i think we've all wanted that once but this wasn't when i was a kid. when i was a kid and my friend wanted one i thought he was so stupid. didn't he know that tefflon pans were carcinogenic and that the cheap waffle maker he wanted was tefflon coated? this wasn't exactly when i was a kid it was more when i was between that and an adult, so around 14-15, and i already learned to avoid the tefflon pans.
but then last year when i was making these buckwheat pancakes often i thought why not just make buckwheat waffles then i won't have to stand around flipping them i can just pour it in the waffle maker and it will beep when its done. plus i was getting kind of bored of the pancake shape and waffles seemed exciting since they have all those ridges and indentations and are more fluffy so i had this idea in my head of this buckwheat waffle and i really wanted it. i suggested the idea to my brother and he considered it for awhile, he didn't immediately reject it like i thought he might, before turning it down. that was the one time i wanted a waffle maker to make waffles.. like one year ago.

----------


## James

pancackes.  blueberry pancakes are the best.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Waffles are good, albeit more of a pain to evenly get butter and syrup onto. I'd have to say Pancakes beat them out, although not by a lot.

----------


## Misssy

pancakes because they are soft and less crunchy

----------


## Sagan

Cakepans!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Waffle cakes!

----------


## Kirsebaer

Can't decide! 





> Waffle cakes!



Waffle cakes? Never heard of those.. is that a canadian thing?  :Tongue:

----------


## Koalafan

> can't decide! 
> 
> 
> 
> Waffle cakes? Never heard of those.. Is that a canadian thing?



 :boogie: 

funfetti-cake-waffle-recipe-watermark.jpg

----------


## Kirsebaer

> funfetti-cake-waffle-recipe-watermark.jpg



sweet mother of god!

----------


## Chieve

^

Ohhh those waffles look soo good lol I love waffles with syrup and vanilla ice cream  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

lol that gif is amazing...and I need those waffle cakes in order to feel complete.

----------


## SmileyFace

> Attachment 1771



sweet baby jesus...

----------


## Rawr

> Attachment 1771




ab93bee6f189864ca19c21020b4b64cc.jpg

omg.... Must have. ASAP.

----------


## Rawr

Oh man when I made this thread I chose Pancakes but I'm currently into Waffles more. I get tired of one & switch to the other haha.

----------


## Keddy

I'm definitely more of a waffle guy LOL. But pancakes are good too, except I use so much maple syrup I can hardly taste them. I think the less healthy any food is and the more sugar it has, the more I want to eat it. I think part of why I gained weight when I started college was because of the Belgian waffles in the cafeteria LOL

----------


## Skippy

I love 'em both, but pancakes won out on this choice.

PAAAAAAAAAANCAKES IS REAAAADY!!

I'm going to make some now. c_c

----------


## Chloe

pancakes love 'em

my mum use to make them for us in winter when we lived in canada, we'd have maple syrup on homemade pancakes. however this silly country in england doesn't make finding maple syrup in the shops an easy task at all so we don't have them anymore (unless its pancake day  :XD: )

----------


## sweetful

Pancakes all dizzay. Waffles are okay.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Eggos. Because I'm like Eleven. (Plus ten points if you got this reference).

----------


## Antidote

I'm going to have pancakes tomorrow for the first time in years probably. Normally I'm more into French toast but... we'll see. I've been craving specifically pancakes lately.

----------


## lethargic nomad

For some reason some people absolutely hate IHOP.  I quite like it but only have a craving once every 2 months or so.

I always get a combo with orange juice since I can't hack more than 2 large pancakes at a time.  I get the NY Cheesecake pancakes.  Feel like I went to an all you can eat buffet afterwards.  Must be 1000 calories plus.

I was experimenting with making french toast at home.  At first my french toast tasted awful but gradually it got better.  It is pretty tricky getting the right portions of egg, milk, vanilla, and sugar.  Next time I'm buying real maple syrup instead of that cheap imitation stuff.  


Pancakes

----------


## Antidote

I really enjoyed my pancakes. Will probably repeat next weekend. 





> Next time I'm buying real maple syrup instead of that cheap imitation stuff.  
> 
> 
> Pancakes



This is kind of uncouth but I actually prefer the cheap imitation stuff to real maple syrup. To me it just tastes like a more jacked up, over the top version of the real thing which is what I want apparently. 

If we had ihop here I'd probably get the sweet peach praline pancakes.

----------


## fetisha

waffles

----------


## Wishie

Pancakes  :8):

----------

